# Whats the scoop on burn barrels?



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new here so I would like to apologize if this has been covered extensively. I looked for stickies and searched on burn barrels finding some people think certain reuse barrels are okay and others who dont, or maybe thats if they are used for smoking.

I have a simple char broil barrel grill with an offset currently and it has treated me good for what I do now. Im looking to get a little more serious and get a burn barrel. Not looking to do anything outside a burn out, might even be limited there due to city rules. What is an acceptable barrel to use? Im overwhelmed with un ratings and linings. In my area i can drive to a rural king or get a food grade, probably even find a oil or fuel barrel. Then dump my coals into the offset or even directly to the grill depending on temp. Im in the metro detroit area.


----------



## kruizer (May 30, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## SonnyE (May 30, 2018)

I'm cornfused about what you are talking about.
A burn barrel to me is a 55 gallon drum, with enough holes in it to incinerate household trash when burned.
And no way would you want to grill over stinking burning household trash. 

You are going to have to be a bit more clear about what "Burn Barrel" you are meaning.


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> You want a barrel with no liner and that had safe for human consumption product in it.
> 
> While I'm sure oil and chemical barrels can be cleaned out and made safe to use I wouldn't.



Thanks!



kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.



I drive through that state a lot, thanks for the warm welcome.



SonnyE said:


> I'm cornfused about what you are talking about.
> A burn barrel to me is a 55 gallon drum, with enough holes in it to incinerate household trash when burned.
> And no way would you want to grill over stinking burning household trash.
> 
> You are going to have to be a bit more clear about what "Burn Barrel" you are meaning.



A burn barrel for pre burning your wood and then the hot wood embers fall through and you scoop 'em up and add to the pit/grill. I have a barrel grill with an offset on the side that I can use or i can add them to the main chamber.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2018)

A burn barrel for pre burning your wood and then the hot wood embers fall through and you scoop 'em up and add to the pit/grill. I have a barrel grill with an offset on the side that I can use or i can add them to the main chamber.

In that case, I don't think it would matter what was in the barrel. I would just look for the heaviest one I could find.
No matter what was in there, it would burn off in the first good fire in it. 
Al


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

If a good burn out or two will truly take care of any previous uses that would be nice. Is there a temp requirement to burn off anything unwanted?


----------



## SonnyE (May 30, 2018)

Woody Sider said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I get you now.
Like Al sez, whatever you use is going to be purified by the fire in it.
You get that steel red hot and it's going to be clean by the time it cools off.

I've never done my BBQ's that way. I just built a fire and let it go to coals, then fed it as required.
Yeah, I'm pretty boring, I suppose. LOL!

I was scratching around for examples, and found an interesting blower though.
(But you could just as well use the wife's hair blower, too. At least, until she caught you....)


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2018)

Yep like Al said.  Pretty much any heavy barrel will work for that.  But personally I'd avaoid an oil barrel--you'll get a lot of black smoke from the oil first time you light a fire in one.
Gary


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Oh, I get you now.
> Like Al sez, whatever you use is going to be purified by the fire in it.
> You get that steel red hot and it's going to be clean by the time it cools off.
> 
> ...



I dont think your way makes you boring, different strokes for different folks. Do what works for you right? Thats whats so great about BBQ!



GaryHibbert said:


> Yep like Al said.  Pretty much any heavy barrel will work for that.  But personally I'd avaoid an oil barrel--you'll get a lot of black smoke from the oil first time you light a fire in one.
> Gary



Sweet. Thanks for setting me straight everyone. Cant wait to fire up my barrel grill again. All Ive been thinking out on the road is beer and BBQ.


----------



## SonnyE (May 30, 2018)

Woody Sider said:


> All Ive been thinking out on the road is beer and BBQ.



Oh, now here you go my Friend!
Have a safe trip. Git home soon.


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

Will do! Great song too.


----------



## kawboy (May 30, 2018)

I'm thinking about doing the same thing. A guy at work made one, and he loves doing it that way.


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

Ive always cheated using the hickory charcoal you can buy at the store, but that was before I started getting really into it. Always small amounts and indirectly and it worked great for me starting out with everything Ive ever cooked. I like the burn barrel idea because it seems more forgiving than doing it in the offset. The food and everything is isolated and you just add coals as needed and you get a nice bonfire to stand around and keep the area lit. 

I noticed people asking about white smoke and nit keeping the heat hot enough for the wood so seems more newbie friendly to me.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2018)

Just be careful if it sits directly on the grass. I've seen them start lawn fires in the past.

Chris


----------

